# Norwegian:Regneark/Worksheet



## StunningNorway

*Hello

Does anyone know a term that I could use to view Norwegian worksheets? For example, if I google 'Fraction worksheets', 'Algebra worksheets' etc for my work (teacher), I can get many, many worksheets for my students, if  I choose to use them.

Google translator gives me the word, 'Regneark,' for 'Worksheet'.

I wanted a blank map of Norway today, that I obtained easily, by googling, "Norwegian map worksheet." 

Whenever I try to get worksheets written in Norwegian, I google things like, 'Norgeskart regneark for skolen,' 'Norge pronomen regneark for barn' etc etc, but I don't ever get anything that I want. Sometimes, I get some lovely interactive sites, though! 

I would like worksheets in Norwegian, that I could use for my own learning, with instructions written in Norwegian etc.

Yes, I have bought books, but I am certain that there would be excellent worksheets/sites on the internet, that would be fantastic, if I knew what terminology to use (in Norwegian), to access them!

So, my question is, "What is the correct translation for worksheet(s)?


And yes, I am trying to do homework! 

Mange takk.*


----------



## hanne

"Regneark" (in Danish) is generally the Microsoft Excel sort of thing. "Regne" means calculate, which is your hint that it probably doesn't mean "worksheet" in the sense that you intend .

I wouldn't have any Danish word handy that describes the sort of stuff you're looking for, so let's see what the Norwegians can come up with. I'm not quite sure what it is either. What would be on a fraction worksheet, or an algebra worksheet? Is it formulas and helpful hints type of material, or are they exercise sheets where the students fill out the blanks?


----------



## Ben Jamin

The explanation might be that no such worksheets are available free on the web.


----------



## basslop

As Hanne has pointed out for Danish, "Regnark" in Norwegian basically means worksheets for software programs like Excel, Minitab etc. Your suggested google searches don't make much sense in Norwegian. If I have understood your problem correctly, the word you should google is rather "skjema" or "mal". They correspond to form or template in English.


----------



## StunningNorway

hanne said:


> "Regneark" (in Danish) is generally the Microsoft Excel sort of thing. "Regne" means calculate, which is your hint that it probably doesn't mean "worksheet" in the sense that you intend .
> 
> I wouldn't have any Danish word handy that describes the sort of stuff you're looking for, so let's see what the Norwegians can come up with. I'm not quite sure what it is either. What would be on a fraction worksheet, or an algebra worksheet? Is it formulas and helpful hints type of material, or are they exercise sheets where the students fill out the blanks?




*Hei

Worksheets are photocopied exercise sheets, distributed to students. The students are expected to read the instructions, and then to write their answers on the sheets, for teachers to collect and to mark/assess.

I google 'Maths posters' for formulae and helpful hints, to display around my classroom.


Thank you for trying to help me.* 



*You may be right, Ben Jamin......I can find so many resources in Spanish, French,.....even a little Welsh(!)....but I am really struggling with Norwegian.* 



*Thank you, basslop. I tried your suggestions, and anything else that I could think of, without any luck. Never mind.*


----------



## hanne

Well, now that we know what you're looking for, I'd probably just have called them "exercises" in English, and in Danish I'd look for something like "opgaver", "øvelser", or possibly "opgaveark" or "øvelsesark" (I'm sure the Norwegians will be around shortly).


----------



## basslop

OK, I did not understand it quite precisely. From Hanne's answer we could just rewrite to Norwegian orthography: "oppgaver", "øvelser", "oppgaveark" or "øvingsark".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

In Norwegian, 'worksheet' is "arbeidsnotat, oppgaveark, instruks, øveark, oppgave" etc., because worksheet is a generic word.
"Regneark", on the other hand, is a specific word meaning 'spreadsheet'


----------



## StunningNorway

*Hei

I am starting to have success, if I include "oppgave" in the phrases that I use to google/search. This has lead me to try, eg 'matematikk skriv svarene den pennen på papiret oppgave.' 

So, thank you for the suggestions!*


----------

